# JKD kickbox combo 1-10?



## shdwskll (Jan 31, 2007)

Can somone provide a breakdown of the Jun Fan Gung Fu kickboxing combos 1-10?
It would be really helpful to have the breakdown for practicing them.


----------



## joeygil (Feb 21, 2007)

Off the top of my head, I can remember the first 6 or so

#1
1- Lead o'ou tek (hook kick)
2- cross
3- leadhook
4- cross
5- lead o'ou tek

#2
1- Lead o'ou tek (hook kick)
2- cross
3- lead low hook
4- cross
5- lead o'ou tek

#3
1- Lead o'ou tek (hook kick)
2- cross
3- lead uppercut
4- cross
5- lead o'ou tek

#4
1- Lead o'ou tek (hook kick)
2- overhand cross
3- lead uppercut
4- overhand cross
5- lead o'ou tek

#5
1- Lead o'ou tek (hook kick)
2- cross
3- lead uppercut
4- rear uppercut
5- lead hook
6- cross
7- lead o'ou tek

#6
1- Lead o'ou tek (hook kick)
2- cross
3- lead elbow
4- rear elbow
5- rear? knee
6- lead o'ou tek
7- rear o'ou tek

I think the rest started with jab.


----------



## Epa (Feb 22, 2007)

If you're referring to the kickboxing combinations that Guro Dan typically teaches at seminars then joeygil's post has most of the major ones. 

There is also: 

1. Lead O'ou tek
2. Cross (rear)
3. Body hook (lead)
4. Head hook (lead)
5. Cross (rear)
6. Lead O'ou tek

This one is usually shown between joeygil's #4 and #5, though the order doesn't matter that much. Also, I think these are Guro Dan's combinations and are not part of the original Jun Fan curriculum. These combinations reflect some of Guro Dan's muay thai influence in the kickboxing. 

Hope this helps, 
Eric


----------



## joeygil (Feb 22, 2007)

D'oh!  I knew that one too, but forgot to include it.


----------



## Dare Devil (Feb 23, 2007)

When I find my other notebook I'll post some more of Guro's combinations, but really the essence of the drill is more important and you can make up a lot of your own.  When I teach, I have my own combos I use along with the ones Guro happens to show.  You can take the kick-3 punches-kick and plug in various kicks and punches.  I sometimes use a straight blast instead of boxing style punches just for something different.  One of the nice things about these drills, however, is that they give you something to add on to and experiment with other tactics.  The combos that joeygil and epa listed are the same that I've trained with Guro Dan, as coincidence would have it with epa.  One thing that Guro adds from time to time is his PIA progression as an entry into the ABC's.

One thing I've noticed that Guro does once in a while is that he will demonstrate things that he won't always say.  If you watch carefully while he does his ABC drill, sometimes he'll touch the pad with his lead hand after he kicks but before he throws the first cross.  He has NOT mentioned it verbally, but I think that he puts the bil gee in on the 1/2 beat to set up the hands.  It's subtle, but I like it a lot.  I think that this is just one example of many where there are multiple layers to what Guro is doing/teaching.


----------



## dm41 (Apr 12, 2007)

shdwskll said:


> joeygil
> Martial Talk
> Yellow Belt
> Join Date: Nov 2005
> ...


JoeyGil,

I think it may be important to mention to the newer people that O'ou Tek (Hook Kick) is actually what most people would call a roundhouse kick..

When I first started training with Mr. Inosanto in seminars here in Pittsburgh, in 1991, I used to get that confused all the time..

Dave


----------



## shdwskll (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks anyway guys,

It took so long for anyone to reply i actually learned all 10 ABC moves that were the standards for testing at my school. Seven, Eight, Nine and Ten just include elbows and knees.
I know that certain techniques can be switched up, my instructor actually has us vary the hook kick to other kicks, like side kicks or crescent kicks just to vary up the learning and not have our techniques be static.

Seven : lead leg hook kick
            cross
            lead elbow
            rear elbow
            rear knee
            lead leg hook kick

Eight: lead leg hook kick
         cross
         lead elbow
         rear elbow
         rear knee
         rear leg hook kick

Nine: lead leg hook kick
        cross
        lead elbow
        rear elbow
        rear knee
        lead leg hook kick
        rear leg hook kick

Ten: lead leg hook kick
       cross
       lead elbow
       rear elbow
       rear knee
       rear leg hook kick
       lead leg hook kick


----------

